# Audio buttons on steering wheel not working



## Jizzneychannel (May 10, 2021)

Hello, I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT. The buttons on the back left side of my steering wheel to change the radio station is not working but the right side buttons to change the volume are. My radio also isn't working, you can see the stations on the screen but it doesn't produce sound on any of the stations. I turned my car on and off but that didn't change anything. I can still Bluetooth or connect my phone via USB but I still can't change the songs using my steering wheel controls. This just happened today, my car worked fine when I last used it. Any thoughts on how I can fix this? I don't want to take it to a shop if it's a simple fix.


----------



## Aurora_leviathan (May 7, 2021)

Could be a short on the wiring harness


----------

